# Help with identifying Rocket Model



## davidlislekitchens (9 mo ago)

Hello,

We have this Rocket model which we bought in 2008 for our kitchen. It is a Giotto but I can't remember what exact model it is and the user manual doesn't specify and the web hasn't been helpful either! Looks like all the newer Giotto models have two pressure gauges whereas ours only has one hence why I'm struggling to identify it.

Can anyone help? I am looking to sell this machine soon too so keep your eyes open if interested!

Thanks,
Rebecca


----------



## Cizmooo (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi,

When you remove the tray does it have PID monitor on the right side? If so it's the Giotto v3 model.


----------



## davidlislekitchens (9 mo ago)

Thanks for your help.

When I remove the drip tray there is no monitor there.


----------



## Cizmooo (Aug 19, 2021)

I think the v2 has rotary pump with dark gauge(s) so in this case I believe you have the giotto premium plus (v1).


----------



## davidlislekitchens (9 mo ago)

Thanks very much for your help!


----------

